# .bak file



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

I downloaded an image and it is only 1 bak file. How would i burn this with nero?..


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

You don't. Google "hinsdale howto" and follow those instructions.

Also, the upgrade forum is more suited to this topic.


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response. But I want to burn the bak file because i dont want to access it off my pc's primary harddrive. i would like to disconnect the primary hdd when im doing the reinstall of the image (from a cd).


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Ah, misunderstood the question.

With nero or whatever CD burning software you have, just make a data CD containing that one file.

You can add other files, too--maybe the hinsdale guide saved as a .txt file?


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

actually i dont think you understand what im trying to say now. LOL. 

What im trying to do is install the image i downloaded onto the hdd I intend to use in my tivo. Since my original tivo drive blew up (not literally lol) I cant put the tivo drive into my pc. So what I will do is, instead of hooking up the tivo drive and the drive i intend to put in my tivo, to the pc, I will connect the new drive and just use the bak file off a cd.

I dont know If im saying this right! But I didnt know if there was a special way to burn the bak file so I could access it using mfstools.

Thanks


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

spatel783 said:


> actually i dont think you understand what im trying to say now. LOL.
> 
> What im trying to do is install the image i downloaded onto the hdd I intend to use in my tivo. Since my original tivo drive blew up (not literally lol) I cant put the tivo drive into my pc. So what I will do is, instead of hooking up the tivo drive and the drive i intend to put in my tivo, to the pc, I will connect the new drive and just use the bak file off a cd.
> 
> ...


I understood you, the second time anyway. What I said still holds. Just treat it as a regular file, burn it to CD.


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

you just need to know how to mount the cd with the .bak file after the bootable mfstools CD boots and gives you the # prompt.


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

Any idea how to do that?


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

eject the boot cd, put in the one with the .bak file, then type:

```
mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/d
```
If you get no error message, it likely worked and this should show the .bak file:

```
ls -alR /mnt/d
```
The argument to -i on the restore command will be "/mnt/d/file.bak" .

edit: changed "backup" to restore in previous line. Also, if the mount fails, be sure /mnt/d already exists and create it if it doesn't:

```
ls -al /mnt/d
```
If that says it does not exist, then:

```
mkdir /mnt/d
```
and repeat the above.


----------

